# Article on Gary Chouest



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *New Orleans Hornets owner-in-waiting Gary Chouest remains a mystery*
> 
> The car full of hopeful emissaries traveled south, down Louisiana Highway 1 that afternoon sometime in the first half of 1994, heading toward a meeting with a noted basketball fan whose pockets ran as deep as his affection for the game.
> 
> ...


Link


----------

